# FODMAPs - a complete foods list



## tummyrumbles

*LOW FODMAPS (safe foods to eat)*

*SUITABLE FRUITS:*

Banana

Orange
Grapes 
Mandarin

Grapefruit

Blueberries
Boysenberry
Rockmelon
Star fruit
Cranberry

Honeydew melon
Kiwi
Lemon
Lime
Passion fruit
Paw paw
Pineapple
Raspberry
Rhubarb
Strawberry
Tangelo

*SUITABLE VEGETABLES:*

Carrot

Potato
Pumpkin
Lettuce

Silverbeet
Beans (green)
Bok choy
Spring onion (green section)

Sweet potato
Tomato

Spinach
Broccoli 
Taro
Alfalfa
Bamboo shoots
Bean shoots
Capsicum
Celery
Chives
Choy sum
Corn 
Cucumber
Endive
Eggplant 
Ginger
Marrow
Olives
Parsnip

Parsley 
Squash 
Swede
Turnip
Yam
Zucchini

*PROTEIN:*

All meat, fish & chicken. Eggs. Hard cheese e.g. Cheddar.

*MILK AND DAIRY:*

Lactose-free milk, lactose-free yoghurts, hard cheese

*NUTS:*

Almonds (less than 10 per day.

_______________________________________________________________________________

*HIGH FODMAPs*

*Excess Fructose:*

Apple

Mango
Pear
Watermelon

Nashi fruit
Persimmon

*Excess Fructan fruit:*

Dried fruits (raisins, dates, figs)

Watermelon

Persimmon
Rambutan

*Excess Polyol fruit:*

Apple
Apricot
Avocado
Blackberries
Cherries
Longon
Lychee
Nashi Fruit
Nectarine
Peach
Pear
Plum
Prune
Watermelon

*Excess Fructose vegetables:*

Sugar snap peas

*Excess Fructan vegetables:*

Artichokes (Globe & Jerusalem)
Asparagus
Beet
Brussel Sprouts
Cabbage
Chicory
Dandelion leaves
Fennel
Garlic
Leek
Legumes
Okra
Onion (brown, white, & Spanish) (can be inflammatory)

Peas
Radicchio lettuce
Shallot
Spring onion (white section).

*Excess Polyol vegetables:*

Avocado
Cauliflower
Mushrooms
Snow peas

*PROTEIN:*

*Galactans:*

Legumes, pulses, baked beans, lentils

*MILK AND DAIRY:*

Cow's milk, yoghurt, soft cheese, cream, custard, ice cream

*NUTS:*

Cashews, pistachios

*OTHER FODMAPs FOODS (containing, FRUCTOSE &/or Fructans) to AVOID:*

• Honey

• Corn syrups
• Corn syrup solids
• Fruisana
• Chickory
• Dandelion tea
• Inulin
• Artificial sweeteners (see GOS)
• Sugar free or low carb sweets, mints, gums, & dairy desserts.
• Baked beans, lentils, & chick peas


----------



## 2bnormal

Celery,and corn should be in limited amounts (see https://stanfordhealthcare.org/cont...ition-services/docs/pdf-lowfodmapdiet.pdf)%C2

The Low FODMAP diet isn't a cure all, nor are all foods "safe". Different individuals react differently to certain foods. For example, celery, green beans, pumpkin and corn are all very questionable and lettuce is an absolute "no-no" for me. I have to space out my fruits and vegetables throughout the day (staying mostly to squashes, potatoes, bananas and occasional berries), probably averaging 2-3 servings of fruits/vegetables a day. Cooked vegetables are better than raw.

Also, with digestive issues, it as much about how much and when you eat as what you eat.


----------



## TummyTroubles26

Ditto on the quantity and time of eating being half the battle - its also about what combination of things you eat. I'm still struggling to figure it all out so any advice is greatly appreciated!

I have massive problems with acidic foods such as citrus fruit and many of the berries (including grapes). All leafy greens tend to be a problem for me - salads are a nightmare although I love them so much 

2bnormal, have you tried fresh baby spinach leaves instead of lettuce? It's not great in large amounts but if you're in the mood for something fresh they tend to be a safe substitute. I tend to make a salad out of baby spinach, avocado, peeled zucchini, and peeled cucumber. It's literally a 'green' salad - really delicious and refreshing.

xx


----------



## c82t-guy

TummyTroubles26 the green salad sounds good, what do you use for dressing?


----------



## 2bnormal

I never thought about the acidity being an issue but I also have a difficult time with citrus and grapes. My go to fruits are bananas, blueberries and strawberries (have to go easier on the strawberries). Once in awhile I can get by with peaches.

TummyTroubles26, the green salad sounds delicious!! I have tried baby spinach and also some organic "fancy" lettuce types (can't remember the names), both settle fairly well, but I can't handle big amounts or salads with more than one or two additional veggies. So I end up starving before my usual time or with a stomach ache or dizzy/nauseous or all three plus. There are some weeks I still have to leave salads completely alone, just depends. If I have a small salad with a lot of protein, I seem to do better but it is still a "game" of chance. Cutting out dairy has actually helped me tolerate salads better - my personal theory is that both dairy and lettuce are an issue but combined it is way too much.


----------

